# 5 Gallon Nano Salt



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all, long time no see.
I set up a 5 gallon tall recently and this is it:
Six line Wrasse








I cant get a decent shot of it.








Cleaner Shrimp:








GSP:








Full tank:








This is a growout for a new JBJ Cube soon.
Stock:
Coral:
GSP
Shrooms (Rhodactis)
Colt Frag
Sinularia Frag
Inverts:
Cleaner Shrimp
Turbo snail
Fish:
Six line wrasse
Comments, tips?
Sorry about the messed up colours. Camera went crazy.


----------

